# my immune system is poop



## skunkskunk (Aug 8, 2009)

wooa its weird to be on a computer.
but i was hoping to find some tips for bumping up my immunity,however this computer barely works with search engines..it basicly pisses itself.

since im outside all all all all the time and i have hoof it i need to be tip top healthy.
but every since i can remember ive been prone to getting sick, getting throat infections, getting eye infections and all that gunky stuff. and right now i have a cold and it feels allmost permanent, its been hanging over my head for so long. so as im workin on gettin healthy, please give me some ideas and remedys that will boost my immunity, help clear a throat or eye infection, soothe a cold, or at least give me more enegy to keep on keepin on!
anything
thank you


----------



## CdCase123 (Aug 8, 2009)

you smoke, drink? if so, stop. get good sleep. eat your veggies, fruits, GARLIC. etc.


----------



## Gudj (Aug 8, 2009)

Eat your fruits and veggies, but also make sure you eat enough. 

I don't know if there is anything for the view that eating out of the trash, eating slightly rotten or dirty or sometimes moldy food helps keep your immunities strong, but it makes sense to me. 

Also, acquire yourself some Airborne or whatever brand of dissolving vitamin things you can. They really work well for me whenever I think I am going to get ill.


----------



## Beyond The Sun (Aug 8, 2009)

I've taken airborne before and it does work. But also keep in mind that there are some arguments out there that say in the long run it's actually not good for you:

Purple Puzzle Place: Airborne Cold Remedy: Helpful, Dangerous, or Both?


----------



## wartomods (Aug 9, 2009)

to boost you imune system, you have to eat more, preferably not junk food, than you smoke or drink.


----------



## skunkskunk (Aug 9, 2009)

hey thankks ima try all the more natural shit, ill just eat better. i dont really get enough fresh veggies or vitamins cuz they will go bad but i spose ill grab and eat.
plus i have people i know with a garden which is alllways a plus. 
and of course..ill still smoke and drink, cant stop in my firmly planted tracks u kno.


----------



## iamwhatiam (Aug 11, 2009)

if you can find somewhere to ground yourself for several days i would suggest you fast. the "master cleanse" is great (lime juice, cayenne pepper, maple syrup, and water). if even for a few days it's amazing how much mucus, junk, etc. that your body expels, but you shouldn't be moving around a lot or exerting yourself during a fast. it is good to give your body a much needed break every now and then. but it is your body - listen to what it tells you you need...... be thy own physician and heal thyself!!!!

echinacea, olive leaf extract, garlic, superfoods like noni, goji, etc., BLUE GREEN ALGAE, altho is expensive, it is one of the best things for your body (chlorophyll is like one molecule different then hemoglobin i think so it's very close in structure to bloodcells). if you drink a lot you may have a poor liver.... dandelion (a weed that grows pretty much everywhere) is a good green to eat when the leaves aren't too large/old (bitter) and the root you can brew (substitute fer coffee) for a liver cleansing drink.

eating as much raw, uncooked, unprocessed/unpasteurized, fresh fruits/veggies/greens as possible (and a variety of them) will keep your immune system in tip-top shape. i know it's hard to eat good on the road. try and hit up farmer's markets, juice bars, co-ops as much as possible. and you CAN find a lot of still perfectly good produce and greens and things in their dumpsters or after farmer's markets close. (dried fruits are liteweight and keep well for traveling) and there's always GORP.

btw....where do you live now?


----------



## iamwhatiam (Aug 11, 2009)

oh....and vitamins are great to supplement, but really you need eat them in their natural,fresh form for the best benefit.
and like arrow said... dairy (besides the junk food) is your worst enemy. dairy is only gonna aggravate the mucus.
um....but i really would you suggest you fast for a bit (that means no drinkin)

good luck!


----------



## genghis braun (Aug 12, 2009)

like the others have mentioned in this post, eating healthy is a good start. whenever I get sick, I go on vitamin C binges and it gets the job done pretty quickly. drink a shit ton of orange juice or snag yourself some vitamin C pills.


----------



## connerR (Aug 14, 2009)

genghis braun said:


> like the others have mentioned in this post, eating healthy is a good start. whenever I get sick, I go on vitamin C binges and it gets the job done pretty quickly. drink a shit ton of orange juice or snag yourself some vitamin C pills.




This always works for me. When I start feeling ill, I take in a bunch of vitamin C and I'm better the next day.


----------



## skunkskunk (Aug 14, 2009)

ooo i didnt even think about fasting thats a really good idea!
ima set up soomewhere and go for that uhuh.
also is there a use for the flower of the dandelion?
well, i havent really been livin anywhere tho i kinda have a base in michigan but other than that ive been bebopin around ohio & kentucky till i get my true travelers legs cuz im super new to this, but its been great to nolonger haveing ties


----------



## iamwhatiam (Aug 15, 2009)

i think you can eat the flowers and make wine out of em.


----------



## Ready Freddy (Aug 15, 2009)

Zinc, Larch, black elderberry are good things for boosting your immune system. Echenacia, and goldenseal are good to but cannot be taken everyday, they are preventatives. If you take goldenseal or echenacia everyday your immune system will become dependent upon them and therefore lowering your natural immune system strength. If you are getting bacterial infections beer is something to avoid. The yeast and sugars get into your system and encourage fngus and infection. Garlic is a great anti microbial you can eat that gets into your blood to help with strap throat and nose infections. You can look up how to make a Garlic oil for putting on infected ears, throats, noses, etc. 
Make sure if youu fast you do all the pre and post diet, otherwise you will shock your system and lower it's strength. Veggies, and no dairy i will also repeat, its a good idea.


----------



## farmer john (Sep 23, 2009)

The Chaga; Nature's Medicinal Mushroom
i highly recomend it as the fire starter spark cathcer and the immune boosting vodka


----------



## skunkpit (Sep 26, 2009)

pretty much if it tastes to good its not good for you

best food eating habit quote iv heard is "eat mostly greens and some meat"


----------



## Stuge (Nov 9, 2009)

drink orange or citrus juices too


----------



## Angela (Nov 9, 2009)

I use to get sick alot, usually colds twice a year that frequently turned into bronchitis where I'd end up at a clinic getting antibiotics and anti-inflammation medications which have their own set of problems if your taking them too often. I have asthma and haven't been able to kick the cigarette habit which is a really bad combo(I didn't know about the asthma when I first started smoking long time ago). However I've had really good luck with a combination of vitamin C and D the last couple of years keeping the viruses and resulting infections at bay. At least for me they seem to work better taken individually than as part of a multivitamin but maybe that's just me.


----------



## Wolfeyes (Nov 9, 2009)

Something I've found useful for helping to ease a cold or flu:

Get a couple of packets of Oolong tea(most Chinese restaurants give these things away).
Some ground cinnamon(fresh works best, but seriously, when you're sick do you really want to sit there and grind it?)
Ground (the powdery type) cayenne pepper.
Some parsley (about a teaspoon)
a little tray of Safron(the cheap stuff works fine)
Honey

Coat the bottom of the cup with a light dusting of the cinnamon and pepper. Dump in the parsley and 3-5 sprigs of safron. Heat up the water for the tea, and get it to a nice strong boil. Pour the water into the cup and add the tea bag. Cover to keep the heat in while it steeps. Let it steep for about 5 minutes. Stir in the honey to taste. Put on some warm clothes(don't forget socks), slam a shot of your favorite liquor(just a shot/sip), put on some music(quiet enough that you can fall asleep), bundle yourself up in every blanket you have, drink the tea while it's hot(but cool enough to drink obviously), lay down and relax.

You'll sweat like a fat guy in a sauna, so drink plenty of fluids(not straight water, you'll need electrolytes). After you wake up, take a hot shower, put on a fresh set of warm clothes and repeat.

I don't know the exact biological processes, but basically it flushes out all of the toxic stuff the bacteria/virus releases and stimulates growth of white blood cells. I do it any time I get sick and I'm only out of action for a day or two.

____________________________________________

A few tips for staying healthy on the road:

At least once or twice a month, get yourself a gallon/3 liters of cranberry juice. Not the cocktail, but 100% juice. It's fine if it's mixed with other juices, but straight cranberry is best. Yeah, it's bitter, but you'll grow to like it and it keeps your urinary tract happy, especially your kidneys. Plus, some of the bottles are durable and make great water jugs.

As mentioned before, grab up those dandelions. Rinse them, then eat anything that was above ground, roast and brew the roots.

If you hunt/eat meat, eat the liver. Deer and rabbit liver doesn't have that musty taste/smell that beef liver has. If you can't get used to the taste, the best way to eat it is to cut it into TINY pieces, put it straight in the back of the throat and swallow quickly. Another option is to chew a small piece of fresh garlic on one side and chew the liver with the other.


----------



## arice (Nov 11, 2009)

Chaga and stinging nettle tea. chaga is super good for your immune system and stinging nettle has wayy more vitamins and minerals than any vegetable out there. Chaga is a mushroom (orangish-brown with some black, extremely hard), grows mostly on birch trees so if you have any birch where you are, hunt them down. stinging nettle grows (mainly) in north america, in the woods... fairly invasive, easy to find. if you touch it and it stings you, you know you found the right plant! (it doesn't sting anymore once you dry it out either!)


----------



## katiehabits (Apr 12, 2014)

There's another tread about this if anyone wants to read it.....
http://squattheplanet.com/threads/b...-back-up-after-its-damaged.12894/#post-143831


----------

